# ASP.NET Tips & Tricks



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello programmers...

I m working on ASP.NET with VB in Visual Studio 2005....

really needs some extra tips or tricks on same for making some tasks easier...

if u know some then post some...


----------



## amitava82 (Sep 17, 2008)

asp.net


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> asp.net


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Sep 17, 2008)

*asp.net


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2008)

Desi-Tek.com said:


> *asp.net


what an idea sir jee 

clap


----------



## amitava82 (Sep 17, 2008)

hey I was first.. 

Yes asp.net has plenty of references including video tutorials.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> hey I was first..



pls read my post carefully..i wud have googled for my needs but the reason i opened this 
thread is 2 get some tips from forum members if they know some.....not just giving 
me xtra links 2 look by myself(bcoz i wud have done dat by myself  ryt)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey i got one: 

To Delete projects from VS.Net 2005 Start Page

1) Open Regedit (u know how 2 open)
2) Go to: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\VisualStudio\8.0\ProjectMRUList
3) Delete the list dat u dont want


----------

